# Soldiers of Fitness



## Pieman

I would like to reccomend this program to all recruits here. It is a course called 'Soldiers of Fitness' and is a Army style fitness course taught by a couple of ex-regular force turned reservists of the PPCLI. Currently, there are only two locations, one in Edmonton and one in Calgary.

Their website is here:
http://www.soldiersoffitness.com/

For the past three months, I have been going to this course 5 days a week, the improvement in my physical shape has been nothing short of outstanding. The course uses authentic Army style training and they cover everything you will see in basic except the obstacle course. It is probably not as hard as the real thing, but it is still very hard. Without question takes a lot of effort and heart to complete even for people who are in great shape already.

Each day we do sit ups, push ups, bent knee crunches, chin ups. We run everywhere. We sometimes run with large 80 lbs. poles called 'Misery'. We sometimes run with a large 200 lbs. log called 'Pain'. We do hill training. Sometimes the Sargent puts a 15 lbs. backpack on us and gives us steel rods weighing 10 lbs. and we run 6km with them. Everything is done together as a team and you are constantly pushing each other.

Each class is 1 1/2 hours, and is very fast paced. We are constantly kept moving by the instructors, and each day is different, even after three months I have no idea what is going to happen when I show up for class.

It is hard, but it is some kind of fun! I enjoy every minute of it. 

If you are not in Calgary or Edmonton, you should try to locate some kind of program like this is your area. You never know, there might be one around.


----------



## Jaxson

sounds cool, i wish i had something like that in my area.


----------



## GO!!!

Actually, it's quite a bit harder than the PT in Basic training. I've seen those guys at the Kinsmen centre some mornings, they get the cock put to 'em pretty good!

Just out of curiosity I wonder how much it costs?


----------



## D-n-A

The cost of Basic Training is $348.00 CDN.  Modified Basic Training is only $248.00 CDN. Both programs include an authentic SOF T-shirt when you join. Upon completion of the course candidates will receive a certificate and class picture.


----------



## Infanteer

Lol, I remember one of the instructors (K.S.) from work-up training - from what I remember, he was a very good NCO.  Good on these guys for having some success at this and kudos to Pieman and others who have the initiative to get ahead of the game before heading off to St Jean.

GO is right, you'll be on top of things after being under these guys because they don't have to worry about stupid WATC rules when they train you.


----------



## Warvstar

Pieman thanks for bringing this to my attention, Although I dont have the time now(full time school and 5-7hr work), I will certainly check this out closer to my expected basic training date. Question, if I have done martial arts for the past few years, and am very fit, would this training still benefit me? Im thinking yes because it will prepare me for BMQ.


----------



## D-n-A

http://www.soldiersoffitness.com/faq.html

I am already in shape, will I get anything out of your program?

Absolutely! Soldiers of Fitness is more than a simple fitness course. Our program is designed along the lines of a realistic military boot camp, complete with all of the challenges, intense exercise, and personal rewards of actual military training. If you ever wanted to test yourself and your abilities, or if you have ever wondered what a military boot camp would be like but haven't been able to fulfill that dream then SOF is what you're looking for!



I am a very self-motivated person so why should I pay you to make sure I workout every day when I already do?

You may workout every day, but do you get the most out of your workout? Our program will help those who need motivation to workout regularly, but it will also provide someone like you, who already has the discipline to exercise on a regular basis, with an extra boost to get you faster, stronger, and fitter than ever before. Take the sprint drills for example, you know if you've tried to do sprints on your own that they are: a) no fun, and b) hard to make yourself go faster than the last time you did them. Even if you are the solo runner type, you will appreciate having other runners to compete against and our drill instructors are there to motivate you to move your body faster than ever before! That's just one example, but you get the idea. Bottom line, we know you'll love our program and we know you'll see results.


----------



## Springroll

That is an awesome program!!!

If we had something like that out here, I would be in it in a second!!
Thanks for posting the link. I am going to pass it on to some family in Edmonton.


----------



## Britney Spears

Another plug. I've previously worked with both the guys mentioned on the site, and I can attest that they are top notch people, both in terms of physical fitness and competence in general.


----------



## Standard

I'm having a hard time finding anything around my area that suits me as far as class/group fitness activities go.  I live in Oakville where everything is aimed towards the 40+ "gentle workout" crowd or little kids.  Going out to Mississauga or Burlington are my only real choices: Toronto just isn't practical.  I've been searching through the net and the phone book, but not sure I'm looking along the right threads.  I'm looking for a good martial arts place for a beginner (preference towards Muay Thai for it's notoriously good conditioning and reality-oriented style) or a "boot camp" style fitness class (i.e. Soldiers of Fitness) located as close to the border of Oakville as possible.  I work in Mississauga and get home around 4:30-5:00 and I'd very much like to make the trip home most days before going out anywhere.

So far the only place I've found is Kombat Arts which looks good, but it's a little deeper in to Mississauga than I'd hope, of course if there's no closer options it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world.  I'm just doing a continuing search and appreciate any input from people experienced in this area, or are simply better at searching than me.


----------



## Crimson

There is now a Vancouver branch of SoF for those who may be interested. I know I am.


----------



## ThainC

Hey,

    I just completed my first month of the course, "Basic" as it were.  Very fun, enjoyable, and tough.  K.S. was my instructor for the second half of the month, Reed was my instructor for the first.  In fact, thanks to two of the "Corporals" I have an application package to sign on with the Primary Reserves through the RESO plan.  I enjoy it, just wish I could pull off 5 days a week.  Perhaps soon enough I'll be able to, but for now 3 days works for me.

CST.


----------



## youravatar

Crimson said:
			
		

> There is now a Vancouver branch of SoF for those who may be interested. I know I am.



Apparently it's prety good, we have a girl on my course who was with the program and her PT isn't as bad as the other girls in our coy.


----------



## GO!!!

youravatar said:
			
		

> Apparently it's prety good, we have a girl on my course who was with the program *and her PT isn't as bad as the other girls * in our coy.



Now that is a ringing endorsement of a few things!!


----------



## daftandbarmy

Looks a bit wimpy to me… if I was 10 years vounger  

Weapons of fat destruction

This boot camp is definitely not for the pink and frilly

Thirty minutes into the first 1½-hour workout and there are two guys in the bushes throwing up. It's somewhere around 6 a. m., not a good start to a Monday work week. And there are four weeks to go.
Welcome to boot camp for nine-to-fivers. Soldiers-of-Fitness is a basic training program that pushes participants to their physical limits and teaches them to work within a team environment to achieve common goals.
SOF, as it's called, is the brainchild of former Canadian soldiers who are now in the reserves and have taken military fitness and training techniques and modified them for the couch potatoes of the world. It's for those who don't like a gym environment yet want to improve their fitness and endurance.
Over the next four weeks, these 20 or so "recruits," about two-thirds of them women, will be introduced to an array of running, exercises and props, including "misery" -- two 10-foot-long steel tubes filled with rebar -- and "pain" -- a six-foot-long tree trunk about 2½-feet in diameter, which takes four people to move.
Recruits will haul them up and down the hills of a Toronto park, aided in part by grads called OPTers (on-going physical trainers), who have chosen to return for more of the same.
Platoon members will take their "rifles" -- 4-foot pieces of 2½-inch tubing -- and crawl through mud, do chin-ups, prisoner squats and a variety of different push-ups and sit-ups.
They will run stairs, toss 20-pound sandbags, dead lift a 45-lb weight until their arms can no longer raise it and push a van full of steel up a hill.
There will be "missions," where the recruits have to spot and disarm "explosive devices" -- yellow ribbons strategically hidden in the bushes where they will be running. They are disarmed by the "platoon," conducting a series of exercises.
It's all done under the watchful eyes of military corporals and fitness instructors.
The program culminates in a final graduation day, where the troops will use their new physical endurance and military tactics to take over a target and avoid the tennis balls being shot at them by the enemy.
It's not like the boot camp of the movies. There's no sergeant yelling obscenities, but there is discipline. Soldiers form ranks on command and failure to follow orders results in additional exercises.
Yes, muscles will ache, but the beauty of the program is that it doesn't matter if participants are runners or couch potatoes. It's designed so that people can push themselves to the max. But the platoon is only as strong as the weakest person, so no one gets left behind. Colleagues shout encouragement when a participant starts to lag and everyone works together to achieve the objective of that day's mission.
Still, those who attend, and they range from the self-employed to police officers, real estate agents, stay-at-home moms and executives, say they love it.
Take Erica Reddy and Samantha Hewit, realtors for Royal LePage Signature in north Toronto. They wanted to do a boot-camp-type fitness program, but didn't want to do one from those "frilly pink Web sites. We wanted something a little more hardcore, a little more exciting," says Ms. Hewit, 26.
"Our jobs are really stressful and this just adds a healthier aspect to the fast-paced nature of life," she says.
Jean Seaborne, 48, an RCMP officer, has been in the Toronto program since it started in May. "I love the camaraderie, the fellowship and the push," she says.
SOF ( www.soldiersoffitness.com) operates in Ottawa, Edmonton, Calgary and Toronto. Participants can sign up for a five-day, four-week program for $400, or the modified training program, which is three days a week and costs $200. Corporate sessions are also available for companies interested in building team spirit.
http://www.nationalpost.com/related/topics/story.html?id=727799


----------



## Shamrock

While these programs are effective in the short term, I've often wondered how participants fare over the long term.  How well do clients retain the motivation to continue exercising after the course is finished?

Any sports psychologists on?


----------



## Franko

At $400 a month....methinks they don't fair for very long.

Regards


----------



## Fusaki

Lets get down to the real issue here:

Who's the chick? She looks like way more fun than the better then the bitter NCOs I normally PT with. 8-9 with her in the morning, then shower, back at work for 10. Every day, without exceptions. I'll do it for Queen and Country. Pro Patria.











From the staff photos:
http://www.soldiersoffitness.com/photo_thumb.php#

Mamma and Pappa were layin in bed
Mamma rolled over this is what she said:
I'll give you some
PT
Good for you
Good for me


----------



## Greymatters

Its not the first boot camp style training Ive heard of over the last few years, as they seem to fade into the background after the initial news coverage.  Perhaps with a wider potential customer base in the Toronto area, they will have a better chance of staying in the black financially?


----------



## Shamrock

Soldiers of Fitness have been around for at least four years.


----------



## RCR Grunt

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Lets get down to the real issue here:
> 
> Who's the chick? She looks like way more fun than the better then the bitter NCOs I normally PT with. 8-9 with her in the morning, then shower, back at work for 10. Every day, without exceptions. I'll do it for Queen and Country. Pro Patria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the staff photos:
> http://www.soldiersoffitness.com/photo_thumb.php#
> 
> Mamma and Pappa were layin in bed
> Mamma rolled over this is what she said:
> I'll give you some
> PT
> Good for you
> Good for me



Thats funny, you just earned yourself some mil-points!

Everyone else, stop pretending like you weren't thinking the same thing!


----------



## George Wallace

Anyone wondering how long these guys have been around?  


Well, I went and merged some of the discusions on them into this one; now in Physical Training & Standards......under the original title Soldiers of Fitness        



ANY Questions?


----------



## AndyRad

I know this thread is old. But just having found this workout system I have a couple questions? Has anyone on here recently completed one of their courses? Has their system changed much from when it was originally launched? And has anyone done the program prior to leaving for BMQ and gained positively from it?


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

Well if you look at the link in earlier posts you can find more info on their official website:

http://www.soldiersoffitness.com/photo_thumb.php#

Hope that helps


----------



## Pieman

> Has their system changed much from when it was originally launched? And has anyone done the program prior to leaving for BMQ and gained positively from it?



For myself, I went through this program about four years ago, when it first started. 

Through the physical conditioning I got through this program, I showed up for basic fit and had no problems on course. I remember how some people were dreading the morning runs and it was not a concern for me....I was more concerned about inspection and other things. So, all the hard work I put into that course paid off.

I know the Calgary chapter changed a lot. At first it was run by  military instructors. Then they hired a exceptionally fit guy to run the program. He is an excellent instructor, and still there. But, the franchise changed from a military atmosphere into something else. So I eventually lost interest and stopped going.

However, I am sure it is still a fantastic work out.


----------



## boomer38

This sounds like an awesome program to get in shape. The down side I face is I cannot find anything even close to this kind of training in small town Nova Scotia! The best I have is a not so super YMCA a few clicks away.

anyone know a good website with routines listed that you can do on your own in a local area?


----------



## Fusaki

> anyone know a good website with routines listed that you can do on your own in a local area?




www.crossfit.com?

Your YMCA should have most of the required equipment...


----------



## HItorMiss

And there is Wonderbread pushing the alter of crossfit  :

You want results lad try a simple weight lifting routine with cardio interspaced. Do weights in the morning then a run in the afternoon, Yeah that includes the days you do legs. If you only have a hour out of the day then do interval training sprint 100m then do a series of arm exercises, sprint 100m and then do squats rinse and repeat.....


You could do crossfit or you could do some old fashion regular work outs and have the same or in just about any case I personally know of better results!

Sorry Wonderbread Crossfit is not the way to go nor is it as popular as you think it is in the community.

Edit: I also want to add if this is same Collin Reid I think I know him personally and if you are looking for a work out he will give it to you.


----------



## Fusaki

> If you only have a hour out of the day then do interval training sprint 100m then do a series of arm exercises, sprint 100m and then do squats rinse and repeat.....



Are you kidding me? Dude, _that_ is a typical Crossfit-style work capacity workout.

BM, you're quick to trash Crossfit without providing any reasons to back it up - other then to say "It's not as popular _in the community_ as you think it is."  As if _that_ is what makes a program effective or not. :

For what it's worth, I am NOT currently doing Crossfit right now.  I recognise the limitations of the program, the inherent strengths of weaknesses of my body type, and in response I've switched to a pure strength training program.  My plan is to carry on this program until May, then switch back to Crossfit with a stronger strength base.

Is Crossfit a one size fits all? No, or at least not for me at this stage of my life (see above).  Is it the super coolest ninja training program out there for wannabe TanSOF beret wearers? How the fuck should I know?  Is Crossfit optimized for Infantry training? In my opinion, no.

But that's not what we're talking about here. Buddy asked for a website with routines listed, presumably so he could increase his military-style fitness. Crossfit fits the bill. In my opinion, he's much better off doing Crossfit, then your so called "simple weight-lifting routine", if only for the fact that "simple weightlifting routine" is such a vague term.  Do you really want the guy to walk into the gym and start doing "simple" exercises like bodybuilders do?  You and I both know that's ass backwards for military fitness.

Bottom line: for guys wanting to increase their overall level of fitness for general military tasks, following the workouts on crossfit.com is a pretty straightforward way of accomplishing that goal.


----------



## HItorMiss

WB

I admit I did not explain my point fully and for that I apologise you of all people deserve better.

The last bit on the interval training is more weight specific I should have elaborated on it more for the interval training I am also not a huge fan as it works more cardio then strength which IMO is what is needed long term strength/endurance something crossfit does not work on it works on IMO short term max output whereas most soldiers require long term max output. I will admit that if you want to improve your cardio while maintaining some strength crossfit does the job. 

As for simple weight routine being backwards I disagree other then to add in Ruck marches. If he could get a small weight lifting book and do 3-4 exercises per body part from that book for a month I truly believe he would see better strength and fitness results adding in cardio in the afternoon if he did weights in the morning. 


I think honestly my staunch resistance to Crossfit is the cult like following of those who fall into it. Does it work, Yeah for something but does it for people like us my answer from my experience and those I have seen is simply no.


WB I hope I have elaborated on my point and given you the answer you deserve not the dismissive I had before. I apologise for the rudeness.


----------



## Fusaki

What? Was I frothing at the mouth?  Like some sort of rabid fanatical X-Fitter? ;D

I think we agree on more then we disagree on.



> As for simple weight routine being backwards I disagree other then to add in Ruck marches. If he could get a small weight lifting book and do 3-4 exercises per body part from that book for a month I truly believe he would see better strength and fitness results adding in cardio in the afternoon if he did weights in the morning.



I actually said "weight training" is too vague a term for this discussion, and it could give the impression that you're advocating bodybuilding.  *The bodybuilding method,* in my opinion,* is not conducive to the goal of military fitness.*

*Strength training,* on the other hand, does have it's place in military fitness.  In hindsight, I think this is the kind of training you're talking about. This is the kind of stuff that, when combined with rucking, may be superior to Crossfit - at least some of the time.

As far as *strength training* goes, I think we're coming from the same place.  My current program follows.  I think it's pretty much the kind of thing you're advocating:

Workout A
3x5 Back Squat
3x5 Bench Press
1x5 Deadlift
3xMax Reps Ring Dips

Workout B
3x5 Back Squat
3x5 Shoulder Press
5x3 Power Cleans
3xMax Reps Strict Pull Ups

I alternate workouts A and B, on Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday. (eg. I did workout A today, will do B on Tues, and A on Thurs.  Next week it will be Workout B, A, then B)  I go for a long slow run on Mondays. The above workout is lifted from Mark Rippetoe's original Starting Strength program, with the addition of pull ups, dips, and the run.

So why am I doing Starting Strength, and not Crossfit?  Basically, my strength has always been cardio.  I can run like no one's business, but BM, we know that you and I are both skinny kids who can use a bit of meat.  Crossfit is great for building all around fitness, but for a few months I think it would do me good to focus almost _exclusively_ on strength training.  I think, over the next few months, I'll become a better rounded athlete.  For me, today, Starting Strength is a better system then Crossfit.

Why do I advocate Crossfit?  I believe that it is a well rounded system, and a good place to identify personal weaknesses.  It is designed from the get-go to be equal parts strength training, bodyweight, and cardio.  It might not be "sport specific" to the infantry do to it's lack of rucking, but with that addition I believe Crossfit to be a pretty good method of conditioning soldiers.

So, to sum up, I recommend Crossfit as the go-to system for most people because it's so _general_ in it's goals.  Once people have a decent base in overall fitness, they'll be able to identify their own personal weak areas, and have a bit of direction in how to work on them.  In my case, that weak area is strength, and I've deviated from Crossfit into something more like you've described in order to balance myself out.

Take care,

WB


----------



## Infanteer

The kid asked for a site with workouts and Wonderbread gave him one.  I don't know why the anti-crossfit polemic came out.

Crossfit is an effective tool in the fitness belt - it can be of great use in maintaining an interesting, challenging fitness routine.  I know people in all areas of the military, including the "community" you speak so mystically of, that find use for it.  I enjoy using it because I have to put no thought into what sort of PT to do (I just check a site out) and it is easy to accomplish in the relatively resource poor, timing restricted, group-oriented morning PT environment. 

That being said, the cultists are retards....


----------



## HItorMiss

I admit I came across as an arrogant ass, mea culpa

My anti cross fit poemic comes from the fact I see most people advocating crossfit vice simply "old" system of running and rucking and lifting some weights. Cross fit is easy like you said but it doesn't apply it provides max output over limited time vice what is needed which is output over long term. New Recruits need stamina not 20 minute heros ability. Will crossfit keep you fit when you have no real time to devote to PT yeah its a good maintance system but I stress it is not building the proper fitness required in our troops. 

There is no perfect system and every one needs to tailor their workouts to their individual needs. I really believe that prospective recruits need to hit the pavement with running long distance and carrying weight over crap terrrain for Kilometers and working upper body strength not following the crossfit model.


----------



## Infanteer

Completely agree.  I tell the guys that after PT - the fit ones understand the difference between maintenance and improvement and know what they need.  Guys who don't care to get fit won't really benefit from Crossfit or anything else like sitting under the weight bar at the gym, but at least a good "WOD" can smoke 'em....   

That being said, there is utility in it - especially the format.  I do like some models that incorporate some "Crossfit-esque" workouts into a tight course schedule.  There is nothing worse then a course with an aimless PT plan - or run, ruck, run, ruck, soccer.  Considering alot of courses only have 40 minutes for PT, a quick workout is pretty good, especially when administered by staff with sound knowledge on fitness with new soldiers who have, most likely, a limited exposure to any sort of fitness routine.


----------



## RCR Grunt

Just thought I'd share these with you guys ... specifically BM and WB.

Crossfit or Seizure?

2 Crossfit'ers, 1 Chalk Bucket

Part 2


----------



## HItorMiss

Yup.....  ;D

"Adult daycare work outs..."

"Are you done swing around on the pull up bar like a ^&*%$ bag..."

And my personal favorite of those videos..

"I don't want to know what you were cleaning and jerking last night you sicko"


Oh crossfit you make douches out of everyone who falls at your alter of course thats just My Opinion


----------



## Fusaki

Genius!

"I'm like a goddamn Navy SEAL and Olympic gold medalist wrapped in a fu*king suit of body armor.  I'm fu*king elite, goddamn right!"

"Easy chica, that's just the Crossfit lingo.  Once you join Crossfit you get to leave really random quotes on your Facebook page so your friends have to ask you what it means.  That's just another way to show how much you rule and they suck.  You can put on your Crossfit sweatshirt and walk around the gym until someone asks you about it."

It's funny because it's <a href=http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=%22a+vicious+extension+against+the+ground%22+-army&btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=>true!</a>


----------

